# SBC Yahoo Connection issues



## lgtrz26 (Nov 29, 2004)

I am using sbc yahoo dsl with my desktop (win xp ), I have a linksys wireless router connected to the computer and the dsl connection. For some reason, my desktop is not recognizing that it has an internet connection, but, my laptop finds the internet signal and connects just fine - any suggestions?


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Faulty ethernet cable perhaps?
Does Device Manager show your NIC is working properly?

Have you tried setting up the DSL connection directly to your desktop?


----------



## lgtrz26 (Nov 29, 2004)

The NIC is fine, I've tried connecting directly to the desktop, still no change - any suggestions?

Thanks for replying.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay, here goes...

Is your firewall enabled? Windows firewall or other...

When you type ping yahoo.com at a command prompt, what is the error message?

Do you have a bridge connection in Control Panel > Network Connections?

Have you run any anti-spyware application recently on your desktop?

Try downloading winsockfix, this basically repairs any damage in your TCP/IP stack...
http://www.goesp.com/downloads/Software/XP Winsock fixer/WinsockFix.exe

Have you tried creating a new user account, log in to the new user account and test network connectivity...


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Very good questions . However a simple question that can do alot of things..Does it detect your network?


----------



## amendiol (Dec 27, 2005)

*Similar Problems*

I recently purchased a Linksys wireless router to pair with my Speedstream 4100 from SBC. I have only the laptop to connect. If I connect with an ethernet cable directly to the speedstream, get the internet connection going, then connect the modem to the router, I am able to use wireless networking until my next startup. I spent an hour on the phone with SBC and found that my DHCP service was not activated. Activating that corrected my connection problem but after my next restart I had to go through the above. Is there any way to have my wireless connection from each startup instead of having to directly connect each time?

thanks,
Alex


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My roommate had DSL before moving into my place. After we plugged him into the network he had nothing but disconnects. I know the cables were good because I had been using them for other devices before with no drops at all. I installed a new NIC and got the same results. Eventaully we wiped the OS and installed a fresh copy of XP. Not a drop since. My wireless on the otherhand...


----------

